# Jin Deba in action



## JBroida

Thought you guys might appreciate this video a customer shared with me of a Jin Deba in action...
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10102343970027107


----------



## schanop

Oh, how cool.


----------



## Chef Doom

Now if we can just get a video with a Jin yanagiba in action we will be set.


----------



## JBroida

I've got one you can use... Want to make a video?


----------



## schanop

If you send it all the way down here, I can try LOL.


----------



## Chef Doom

Hahaha, I'm game as long as I can wear a mask. I don't want anyone to be able to put a face behind the rookie sushi attempt.


----------



## JBroida

Is earth vader ok? I think I have a mask like that around


----------



## Chef Doom

With the cool deep voice thing and everything? Sounds like the next Youtube sensation. I'm predicting a million views in one week. We can call it "Jin vs Sushi, Star Wars Battle", or "Making Sushi with Chef Vader". I gotta patent this idea ASAP.


----------



## JBroida

Lol


----------



## Justin0505

Awesome! Been lusting after those Jin's for a long time; great to finally see one getting used (and used well). Is the author of the video also a forum member?


----------



## JBroida

nope... just a local chef.


----------



## ms4awd

Was this aideba or mioroshi deba?


----------



## JBroida

mioroshi


----------



## ms4awd

Checking out the jin debas and mioroshi on your site, how come there are very similar lengths but priced diffetently? Is it because of thickness of the blade or just some have better f&f than others? Thnx


----------



## JBroida

Its all about the price we pay him for the knives... thats it. He comes up with his prices based on a wide variety of things (which i am not always privy to), and we price accordingly.


----------



## ms4awd

Oh ok, if deciding on one would it be possible to ask for specific dimensions? Since it seems no 2 are alike from the pics looking at 200-215mm mioroshi deba... R his mioroshi pretty hefty? Hard to tell from spine shots the handle looks a bit oversized.. thanks


----------



## ms4awd

And id the high speed steel stainless?


----------



## JBroida

nope... its carbon steel


----------



## JBroida

ms4awd said:


> Oh ok, if deciding on one would it be possible to ask for specific dimensions? Since it seems no 2 are alike from the pics looking at 200-215mm mioroshi deba... R his mioroshi pretty hefty? Hard to tell from spine shots the handle looks a bit oversized.. thanks



sure... just let me know what you're looking for


----------



## ms4awd

ok is the cladding stainless? and the steel ferrule is it stainless steel?


----------



## JBroida

nope... all carbon... even the ferrule is not entirely stainless


----------



## ms4awd

is it laminated style of deba? or is it monosteel?


----------



## JBroida

laminated...softer carbon steel with a high speed steel cutting edge (and copper inbetween the layers)


----------



## ms4awd

ok thanks for clarifying the details


----------



## JBroida

no prob


----------



## ms4awd

Hi Jon

BTW your site mentions the laminate is stainless steel thats why i asked on here. May want to update it so there no confusion. Thanks


----------



## ms4awd

Hi Jon

Can u provide the spine thickness for the mioroshi deba and the regular deba made by Jin? Thanks


----------



## pitonboy

Just another unsolicited opinion--I have a 210 Jin deba that is overwhelmingly the best deba I have or have had (out of si or so). Doesn't chip nearly as easily as a Masamoto or Shigefusa when cutting fish bones, sharpens easily. Edge retention is great. These are debas like none in the general pool of Japanese knives (and are priced accordingly). Will pick up a yanagiba at some point too


----------



## ms4awd

is your deba mioroshi or regular deba? How do u compare it to the shige? I have a shige 195mm deba and looking to get a jin mioroshi to comlement it. How is reactivity with this steel?


----------



## JBroida

ms4awd- each knife is different... providing the spine thickness for one will not help you understand any of the others


----------



## ms4awd

Jon - Thanks just wanted an idea if the Hon Deba as opposed to the Mioroshi was a lot heftier like those made by other makers in general terms. I did see from your site pics that each is very unique in shape and that is part of why i am thinking of getting one but its also this uniqueness for each that makes it hard to know which one will feel right for me without handling them. Wont be back in LA til the end of the year or even summer of next year but was planning on getting one within the next month or so. I butcher a lot of fish of all sizes, grouper in the 4-6kg range, salmon, 30-40kg tuna, some med sized snapper about 2kg-4kg. Nothing really large per se but some fish like the grouper have really thick bones even at the size we get. I use a shig 195mm deba and as far as size its large enough but i wanted a mioroshi with a bit longer belly(curve) in the profile with a longer edge to deal with some of the more delicate fleshed fish that has a tendency to tare. The Shige is rather thick on the spine and curve very pronounced which makes the edge feel shorter when dealing with wide bodied fish like some grouper we get. Would want the mioroshi to have enough heft to handle some of the bones also mainly rib bones. For spinal bone its not really an issue since i cut through the joint but having sufficient heft makes it easier to cut through those things. i guess these are the pitfalls of shopping for knives online specially with one of a kind handcrafted knives each is so unique.

- mark


----------



## JBroida

In general, the jin debas are on the thinner side. I think, as you have already done, the best thing to do is to just shoot me an e-mail and ask. Then i can look through our stock (we've got stuff thats not online too), and help you figure out what might be the best fit.


----------



## ms4awd

Hi Jon

Thanks will go ahead and do that.


----------

